# Biting in the Waves...



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Some videos of a weekends bitework session in the waves...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=3GQcgnczu5A&feature=endscreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOSngoe46Is


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Looks good and nice dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting !

had the dogs already been to the beach and played in the surf before you did the bite work sessions with them ?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha ha, that looks fun. How long did it take for the sleeve to dry out?


----------

